# Memphis PB 600 amp



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

Are these amps any good?

What is the watts?

What is a the cost new/used?


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

Response??????????

ANY ONE???????????


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

Depending on your application, they are decent amps. They are not power hungry, but they are not very efficient either.

Better than a K mart amp, not as quality as other amps out there for around the same price range. If y ouare getting it new and cheap, its all good. What are or what have you paid?


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

I had a guy give it to me. he said the RCA inputs were messed up and he had it all taken apart. I took it home put it back together and tested it and it works perfect.

What is the wattage on the amp. It says its PBC 600. Does that mean its 600 watts? :biggrin: :dunno: 

Will it push some 12's or 15's


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Jul 19 2004, 07:03 PM
> *I had a guy give it to me. he said the RCA inputs were messed up and he had it all taken apart. I took it home put it back together and tested it and it works perfect.
> 
> What is the wattage on the amp. It says its PBC 600. Does that mean its 600 watts? :biggrin: :dunno:
> ...


 it is an older amp,

do a search www.google.com


----------

